# Happy Birthday TUG!



## TUGBrian

20 years ago this month my father and a group of other Timeshare Owners began to organize what was originally a Prodigy Bulletin Board System (where TUGBBS came from) composed of a handful of Timeshare owners discussion resorts and Timesharing, into what we now call TUG.

_side note: TUG was/is actually one of the very first commercial sites on the Internet!  not sure how many of you remember back to 1993, but the internet wasnt nearly as popular as it is now.  The TUG website is older than these companies that may suprise you!:

Google - 1998
Mozilla (company that designed firefox browser) - 2002
Internet Explorer didnt even come out until 1995!!
RCI.com (while the company was founded in the 70s, they didnt create a website till 1998)
Intervalworld.com - (founded in 70s, website in 98)
ARDA - (founded in 70s, website in 96)


in fact, id be willing to bet that TUG was the very first website relating to timeshares period._


Over the last twenty years, TUG has helped tens of thousands of timeshare owners, many to this day remain to pass on the gift of knowledge they likely received themselves many moons ago through the various websites and TUGBBS forum installations we have had over the years.

Many Millions of dollars worth of Timeshares sold and rented by TUGGERS.
Many Millions of dollars worth of money saved just from folks finding TUG in time to discover the resale market.

More than that though is the unimaginable value of information passed on and learned year after year through nothing more than Timeshare owners helping each other understand and best use this product that comes with no instruction manual.  I have even heard in the past TUG is the "handbook" for Timeshares, and believe it to be true to this day.

Happy Birthday TUG, and everyone who had a part in making this community what it is today over the past 20 years has my (and likely every timeshare owner whos come across tug looking for help) eternal gratitude.

Heres to 20 more years =)   


*First Birthday Giveaway (there will be a few)

Best and most comprehensive review (doesnt matter when the last one was) in the next few days will get free TUG swag!

swag includes

1. Beach Tote Bag with TUG logo
2. TUG T-shirt
3. Collection of TUG stickers!
4. 1 year free TUG membership extension

submit away! *

Thank You

-Brian


----------



## slip

Happy 20th and here's to many, many more.


----------



## JanT

Happy Birthday TUG!!  I think I found TUG right around it's inception.  I remember the "Fern's Cafe" section.  It has evolved into a magnifient source of timeshare information but also a forum of friendship.  It is a part of my life, every day.

Brian, thank you a million times over for your dedication to keeping TUG up and running.  You, along with all the Mods do a great job of monitoring and keeping things in check; allowing TUG to remain a place of integrity, friendship, and never-ending information on all matters of information.  Again, thank you!

Jan


----------



## LisaH

Happy birthday TUG! I joined in 1999 (or maybe 1998) after my first trip to Hawaii. I still remember Sunday night chat group in the old days. TUG certainly has come a long way and I am very glad to be part of it.


----------



## Kay H

Happy birthday, tug.  Hope you have 20 more successful years.


----------



## MichaelColey

Happy Birthday!  It's great that the passion that was obviously there when it was launched continues even today.


----------



## kwindham

Happy Birthday Tug!!!  

and a big thank you Brian for all your work in keeping this board up and running!


----------



## Passepartout

Happy Birthday TUG, and MANY happy returns! I was one of those who joined back in the Prodigy days, and remember Fern's Cafe well. TUG has become a big part of many lives. There are still people who need to hear the message and drink the TUG brand of Kool-Aid. Oh, with a big piece of cake!

Jim Ricks


----------



## kjsgrammy

Happy Birthday TUG and a *HUGE* thank you to all the admins & mods that keep it up and running!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sun&fun

Happy birthday TUG and congratulations on all the great service to timeshare users.


----------



## Sandy

*Happy Birthday*

I found the predecessor to TUG (Fern's group) soon after buying my first timeshare in 1980. I have been with you ever since as a avid reader, occasional contributor, eager learner, and beneficiary of many great opportunities for resale in remote places and points configurations. 
GO GOOD TUG!


----------



## pittle

*Happy Birthday TUG!!!*

We bought our first timeshare in 1991 and connected with Fern's group first and then TUG!!!  Like most of the others with the June 5,6,or 7, 2005 join dates, we were members of the older system.

I check it every day!  I have learned so much!

 Thanks!!!


----------



## SueDonJ

Happy Birthday, TUG!


----------



## channimal

*Feliz Cumpleaños*  DW and I wish we had found you prior to our developer purchase.. but man oh man you've helped us save a bunch and maximize what we do have!!

Here's to another great 20 years!


----------



## pedro47

Happy Birthday to the #1 Timeshare Web site !!!

Happy Birthday Brian and to all who played a part in starting this outstanding web site.


----------



## TUGBrian

First Birthday Giveaway (there will be a few)

Best and most comprehensive review (doesnt matter when the last one was) in the next few days will get free TUG swag!

swag includes

1. Beach Tote Bag with TUG logo
2. TUG T-shirt
3. Collection of TUG stickers!
4. 1 year free TUG membership extension

submit away!


----------



## Pat H

Happy Birthday, TUG. Thanks to Bill for starting TUG and to Brian for continuing it. I joined in 1996 a few months after buying from a developer. Never did that again. 

TUG has influenced my life in a lot more ways than timesharing. I have made some wonderful friends, especially my great traveling buddy, Kay H. I dated another Tugger for a few years and enjoyed several traveling experiences that were out of my norm. I would never have found Sun City Hilton Head where I am thoroughly enjoying my retirement.

I owe a lot to TUG!


----------



## Makai Guy

*A really old post*

In THIS POST FROM 2000, which was salvaged from our previous bulletin board, Bill Rogers relates some info about TUG's founding and earliest days (among other things).

FWIW, I first joined as a result of one of those printed newsletters he mentions, before TUG had any internet presence.


----------



## Fern Modena

Happy Birthday to TUG.  Oh, all the friends I've made through TUG.  Love and {{{ HUGS }}} to you all.

Fern (an Original TUGger)


----------



## susieq

Happy Birthday TUG!!!
​


----------



## Beefnot

Happy Birthday. Thanks for making me a hero to my family.


----------



## rhonda

Happy Birthday, TUG!


----------



## dioxide45

Happy Birthday TUG. This truly is a great community of great people!



TUGBrian said:


> not sure how many of you remember back to *2003*,



Brian, I think you meant to say 1993 here and not 2003.


----------



## jackio

Happy Birthday TUG!  I joined in 1996 or 1997, when the old BBS system was in place.  I check in every day and appreciate all you, your dad, and the TUGGERS have done for me and my timesharing experiences.


----------



## DaveNV

Happy Birthday, Tug! I've only been around here about seven years, but some days it seems like a lifetime.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23

Happy Birthday TUG!  Knowledge is Power, and I have learned great stuff from TUG since 2005.  Wish I had found TUG sooner.  

Thanks to all who had the foresight to start this group for us to share our love of vacationing in timeshares.  And some of us make a little $$ on the side, too.


----------



## LynnW

Happy Birthday Tug! I didn't manage to find it until we had made a couple of mistakes but actually they turned out not so bad. Also have met some great people through this site especially on the first Tug cruise.

Lynn


----------



## alwysonvac

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TUG !! 



Makai Guy said:


> In THIS POST FROM 2000, which was salvaged from our previous bulletin board, Bill Rogers relates some info about TUG's founding and earliest days (among other things).
> FWIW, I first joined as a result of one of those printed newsletters he mentions, before TUG had any internet presence.


Thanks for the link


----------



## MULTIZ321

Happy Birthday Tug!

Brian, if your dad is still alive, say thank you for me for his foresight to create a timeshare community that has evolved into so much more than just timeshares issues.

Also thank you to you and the moderators who work so tirelessly behind the scenes.  Your dedication and hard work are much appreciated.

And Doug - thanks for the Bill Rogers link.  Very interesting historical info.

And Fern - The Fern Cafe still lives on in spirit.

And to the entire Tug Community - Cheers, Na zdrowie, Skol, Prost, Salud, Mabuhay





Photo: Star512. Feature photo: dleithinger.


Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

Shall decide on the best review of the past few days later this evening, some very good ones have been submitted!

Get your submissions in, you wouldnt want to miss out on this SUPER awesome giveaway (ill be giving away more of these this month if you miss it)

Be the envy of all other owners at your next "update" meeting!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

I may not have been HERE 20 years ago, but I was online at college, using a clunky browser called LYNX on a "dumb terminal". A year or so later, got our first computer (a 386DX-20 with 4Mb RAM), signed up for Prodigy, AOL, etc (whichever was free) and connected on a super-fast 14.4k modem. Ahhh, those were the days!

TS


----------



## Passepartout

TUGBrian said:


> Get your submissions in, you wouldnt want to miss out on this SUPER awesome giveaway (ill be giving away more of these this month if you miss it)
> 
> Be the envy of all other owners at your next "update" meeting!



Darn, I haven't been anywhere since my last review. Maybe one more review of Slimy Slough would score one of those drop-dead totes! I'm sure one of those would hold a half-rack and enough ice to keep 'em cool at the resort pool.

Nope, I better hold off and let another deserving soul have a chance.... 

May the best review win! Actually with good reviews, we ALL win!

Jim


----------



## billymach4

Hey I saved more than 15% off my timeshare by calling TUG!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Magic1962

*Happy 30 th*

Happy 20th.... TUG is one of my favorite sites on the web..... Thanks for caring about us Timeshare owners....old and new.... Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

whew, there are 3 that are fighting for the top spot, (and 2 are from the same individual)...so to be fair ill announce them both as winners =)

first winning review is for the Lawrence Welk Resort Villas

I believe I am actually living the frustration felt by this TUGGER as they describe their visit to the resort. 


The 2nd (and 3rd) by the same individual is for Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony

this is a pretty impressive review that even includes history/factoids of the local area as its a historically relevant location!

this individual also wrote another simillary comprehensive review of Casa Ybel.

Congrats to the Winners...ill be emailing you separately to get you your prize!


----------



## TUGBrian

Actually, I have a good number of these totes and shirts to give away, so ill just keep this giveaway going and announce a winner every few days or so!

keep submitting those great reviews!


----------



## Cozumel Duo

Brian, Happy Birthday to your baby, TUG! 

When I bought our TS 9 years ago, I'd read and reread here. Resale market allowed myself and other members of my family to buy more TSs where we wanted to be.

Here's to another 20 years!

Tia and Bill


----------



## IuLiKa

Happy Birthday! Thank you for your existence! Like others, I have learned a lot, and I truly appreciate everyone's time and insight.

Juliana


----------



## Dori

Happy Birthday TUG! A huge thanks to Bill and Brian for keeping this wonderful "Family" alive. I have been around since TUG's inception, having been weaned on Fern's Cafe. Fern is truly our Timeshare Guru! Lunching with her in Las Vegas a few years ago was a very special treat for DH and I.

I have met so many wonderful, like-minded people over the past years. The information shared here has been so invaluable to me. One of our dearly departed members, Ray Harper, became a good friend and gave me such wonderful pointers. 

Hugs go out to all of my TUG friends! I hope to meet many more of you in person 

Happy Trails!

Dori


----------



## ahdah

*Happy 20th Birthday!*

We found out about TUG when we were at an owners' meeting at Brewster Green about 4 years ago. So happy TUG is here to help us with our timeshare concerns.  Best wishes and hope you have many, many more birthdays!


----------



## TUGBrian

Next TUG Birthday Review award goes to this review of the Mandalay Shores Resort, what a comprehensive review!

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortReview...sortGUID=194765ec-bf38-428a-91df-f935e841c23b


----------



## Timeshare Von

Very nice and congrats!


----------



## taffy19

Hope it is still OK to say Happy Birthday to TUG.    I missed this thread until now.

I don't remember when I joined but it was during the Prodigy era too before the Internet started.  I remember Fern from these days.


----------



## jlf58

John, Fern, Basil, Maz , me, Deb of Course and many others. It was quite an opening crowd 20 years ago.


----------



## applegirl

*So grateful to TUG!!!*

Back in 2006 we were at Desert Springs Villas in Palm Desert (where are now with our 2 kiddos!) and we were disenchanted with our t/s ownership because we couldn't understand or learn how to use the system to our advantage. With no friends or family who owned t/s, we just didn't have anyone to "teach us the ropes".  Then, somehow, I came across TUG and as they say, the rest is history!!!  We have been very happy t/s owners since.  We learned how to trade "up", which we almost do and the secrets to getting the trades we want.  I can't tell you how many vacations we have had due to the knowlwdge we have gained from TUG.  Thank you Brian and many others 

Janna (applegirl)


----------



## Bill4728

Congrats on 20 years Bill & Brian

I found TUG after hearing about it from TUG's own "Timeshare Guru".


----------



## ralphd

*Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday TUG!


----------

